# Freeview boz for tivo



## nickharman (Nov 19, 2005)

Foolishly I gave away my freeview box that worked with my tivo, 

Ive since bought a new one a Goodmans, but no way would the IR blaster work it:-(

Anyone know a currently available freeview box that will definitely be on the tivo working code for IR blaster list?

thx

n


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Sony VTXD800U from eBay.


----------



## nickharman (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks

I only see this on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-Free...deo_TelevisionSetTopBoxes&hash=item4d0522773e

Ill have to see how it goes over next few days

(ps I did try the heresy of a freeview box with recorder built in to finally oust the tivo but on playback sound was well out of sync with picture, so that went back to the shop)


----------



## Nick1Austin (Dec 13, 2006)

You need a space to make it into two words: VTX D800U.

There's approximately 20 of them on eBay at the moment. They usually go for around £20-£30 depending on condition and inclusion of all accessories (for example it's quite common to find that the stabiliser stand is missing).


----------

